# Ex-Paladin verkörpern andere Klasse spielen?



## Riear (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi liebe Communitiy.

Ich habe mir ein Char-konzept in den Kopf gesetzt und würde dieses nun langsam gerne in die Tat umsetzen nur habe ich dazu noch ein paar Fragen und hoffe ihr könnt sie mir beantworten.

Wie ihr wisst muss ein Paladin sich an die 3 Tugenden halten (Gerechtigkeit, Mitleid, Ehrlichkeit wenn ich mich recht entsinne). Allerdings gibt es in der weiten weiten Welt von azeroth gewiß auch mal Momente wo man vielleiht auch als Paladin falsch liegt und einen das Licht verlässt. Diese Individuen nennen sih Ex-Paladin und genau so einen will ich verkörpern bzw. spielen.

Nun habe ich die Frage bezüglich der Klasse. Muss ein Ex-Paladin als Klasse Paladin gespielt wrden oder könnte ich reintheoretisch auch eine andere Klasse nehmen und wenn ja welche ist eurer Meinung dafür die sinnvollste.

Außerdem drängt sich die Frage auf, muß der Paladin wissentlich die Tugend gebrochen habe oder reicht es aus von jemanden "hinters Licht" geführt worden zu sein (irgendwie so ne Anspielung drin xD).

Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir Informationen zukommen lassen könntet (bitte auf Deutsch ich bin Übersetzungsfaul^^) und würde ich gerne eure Meinung zwecks Klasse und eure Vorschlge hören. Wer weiß, vielleicht weiß jemand noch was was ich jetzt so nicht berücksichtigt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Riear


----------



## Maladin (31. Oktober 2009)

Rollenspieltechnisch könntest du alles spielen. Das Problem wird die Rüstung sein. Krieger wäre eine gute Wahl als Klasse. Du könntest dich abwenden vom Licht und Heiligzauber als schwache Kraft verhöhnen. Du musst somit nicht unbedingt die Tugenden ablegen.

Ein mögliches Szenario wäre zum Beispiel, das dein Charakter in einer Schlacht gekämpft hatte und den Niedergang seiner Mitstreiter Paladine erleben musste. Er ist in Gefangenschaft geraten und hat in seiner Verzweiflung keinen Trost im Licht gefunden. Nach dieser Zeit hat er seinen Glauben verloren.

Ein Paladin der die Regeln der "Silbernen Hand" bricht ist weiterhin ein Paladin. Eine Verhexung wäre vielleicht eine Idee als Begründung für die Abwendung vom Licht.

/wink _Suna - Leutnant der Argentumdämmerung in Sturmwind_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riear (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke dir schonmal für den schnellen Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Du sagtet ansich alle Klassen, klar Krieger wegen Rüstung ansich schon das A und O. aber wie sieht es zum Beispiel mit dem Jäger aus? wäre er auch eine Option? Deine Idee mit der Gefangenschaft gefällt mir und könnte direkt in meiner Geschichte noch untergebracht werden son bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Melian (31. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ein Paladin der die Regeln der "Silbernen Hand" bricht ist weiterhin ein Paladin. Eine Verhexung wäre vielleicht eine Idee als Begründung für die Abwendung vom Licht.
> 
> /wink _Suna - Leutnant der Argentumdämmerung in Sturmwind_
> 
> ...




Wichtig ist, dass man dann einfach nicht mehr Lichtzaube wirken kann. Wenn man nicht mehr ans Licht glaubt, hat man auch keinen Zugriff mehr auf das Licht. Es GEHT dann schlicht und einfach nicht mehr.
Hier noch ein sehr netter Guide: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...83270&sid=3


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2009)

Melian schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass man dann einfach nicht mehr Lichtzaube wirken kann. Wenn man nicht mehr ans Licht glaubt, hat man auch keinen Zugriff mehr auf das Licht. Es GEHT dann schlicht und einfach nicht mehr.


LoL, doch in WoW schon. Ich freu mich in Cataclysm schon auf Untode Paladine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Riear: Du kannst im RP alles machen, was für dich selbst nachvollziehbar und vereinbar ist. Frag doch nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit. Wenn dein Paladin das Vertrauen ins Licht verloren hat und statt mit Platte und Schild rumzurennen, sich lieber der Natur zugewandt hat, Fernkampf gelernt hat und die Fähigkeit, das Vertrauen der wilden Tiere des Waldes zu gewinnen ... Warum dann nicht auch ein Jäger? Muss doch nur für dich allein Sinn machen.


----------



## Falkulus (2. November 2009)

Ich finde seine Frage schon berechtigt, denn oftmals wird die Geschichte dann von anderen Rollenspielern abgelehnt.

Beispiel: Auf dem Syndikat gibt es einen TR, der aber im RPFlag Addon stehen hat das er eben KEIN TR verkörpert. 

So wie ich das gesehen habe nehmen das die wenigsten RPler an, da e szu weit hergeholt ist. 

Es kommt auch darauf an was dein Paladin für eine Rasse hat. Draeinei? Absolut plausibel denn die Draenei haben viel mitgemacht und es gibt hier auch Jäger ebenso steht es mit den Zwergen, man könnte hier auch eine Geschichte erfinden, wird aber schwerer als bei den Draenei meiner Meinung nach.

Krieger wäre wohl das naheliegenste, ein Schurke oder Hexer allerdings könnten ein tiefes Abrutschen ins Boshafte wiederspiegeln. Eventuell wäre ein Schattenpriester noch interessant, hier hast du aber den Konflikt, daß er immer noch Lichtzauber hat. Die darfst du dann halt nicht anwenden.  

Elune Ador
                Falkulus


----------



## Pseudotachylos (6. November 2009)

Krieger würde sich schon ziemlich anbieten, da er, ähnlich dem Paladin, im Umgang mit Nahkampfwaffen versiert ist, und diverse Fähigkeiten sehr nahe beieinander liegen, ausser dass der Krieger da mit Gewalt nachhilft, wo ihm die Macht des Lichts fehlt (nimm den göttlichen Sturm, entferne das ganze Lichtgedöns, und du hast den Wirbelwind, nimm den Hammer der Gerechtigkeit und zieh da das Licht heraus, füge etwas rohe Gewalt hinzu und du hast den erschütternden Schlag des Schutzkriegers ...)

Auch der Todesritter könnte ein Kandidat sein, gewissermassen ein Paladin, der in die Fänge der Geissel geraten ist, und dessen Fähigkeiten dadurch korrumpiert und quasi umgedreht wurden. Statt geweiht wird nun entweiht, statt geheilt verseucht etc. pp. 

Zum Jäger ists ein etwas weiterer Schritt. Möglicherweise jemand, der das Vertrauen ins Licht und die Menschheit (Blutelf-Heit etc. ihr wisst was ich meine ...) verloren hat und daher Trost bei einem vertrauten Tier gesucht hat (zb so ein Wölfchen aus Mulgore könnte durchaus als Hund durchgehen, der den Charakter nun auf Schritt + Tritt begleitet).


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2009)

Falkulus schrieb:


> Ich finde seine Frage schon berechtigt, denn oftmals wird die Geschichte dann von anderen Rollenspielern abgelehnt.
> 
> Beispiel: Auf dem Syndikat gibt es einen TR, der aber im RPFlag Addon stehen hat das er eben KEIN TR verkörpert.
> 
> So wie ich das gesehen habe nehmen das die wenigsten RPler an, da e szu weit hergeholt ist.


Ist doch das Problem derjenigen, die es ablehnen. Wer sich danach richtet, was andere für richtig oder falsch ansehen, ist doch selber schuld.


----------



## Minøtaurus (6. November 2009)

Also ich finde ja, das absolute Gegenteil zum Paladin ist der Todesritter, aber auch der Schattenpriester würde sich da anbieten.

Da ersteres aber nur von 4 Völkern gespielt werden kann, ist die Volksauswahl eher eine geringere.

Das mit dem Todesritter erklärt sich in meinen Augen deßhalb, weil dies alle gefallene Helden sind, darunter können auch Paladine sein.

Das was spectrumizer erzählt ist überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar, da niergends steht, dass Untote Paladine werden. 

Wenn ihr mich fragt, hätten die Todesritter von Anfang an als Gegenstück zum Paladin zur Horde gepasst, und da aber eben nur von Untoten spielbar.


----------



## Smirre13 (26. September 2010)

Warum andere Klasse?

Freunde sagen zu mir, ich bin ein Streiter des dunklen Lichts etc...

Verdammt, es ist Krieg!

Mein Paladin ist Kreuzfahrer, kämpft den ewigen Kampf gegen die Geißel, den Erzfeind.

Im Heer als kirchliche und militärische Kraft eingesetzt.

Offizier, Inquisitor und Executive in einer Person, mit der Aufgabe und Pflicht, Ketzerei, Desertation und Befehlsverweigerung unverzüglich zu ahnden.

Exekutionen gehören zu meinem Alltag.


Daran zu zerbrechen und z.B. dem Suff zu verfallen ist einfach.

Doch in diesen Tagen muß getan werden, was getan werden muß.

Ich diene dem Licht und der Allianz, auch wenn das Licht auf meiner Rüstung gebrochen und dunkel wirkt...


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

Hust.. der Beitrag vor dir ist von 2009.
Er wird wohl nen Unholy spielen. 

Außerdem, Fluff mäßig glauben Blutelfpalas auch net wirklich an das Licht, sondern "zwingen" es eher dazu, "mehr fallen" kann man doch garnicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smirre13 (26. September 2010)

Du, war grad am stöbern und hab ehrlich gesagt nicht aufs Datum geschaut.^^

Das Licht - eine göttliche Macht, das sich seine Vertreter wohl aussucht, als Lvl 1 Held usf. "zwingen"...najo^^

Meiner Meinung nach hat da Blizz eh Dreck gebaut.

Nur weil man keiner Religion auf den Zeiger gehen will/eine Religion bevorteilen will/alle User aller Religionen möglichst ansprechen will, nennt man das Ganze *hust* das Licht.^^

Geil ! Äh sry, meinte cool...ne gruul müßts ja rpg-mäßig heißen..!^^

Irgendwie steinzeitmäig-zurück zum Ursprung, Sonne anbeten u so und man geht möglichst keinem auf den Sack!^^

Und nachts isses halt dunkel-äh Moment, da beten ja die -lol- N811en das Mondlicht an. Also alles in Ordnung und in Aufsicht von -äh- hell/dunkel-Licht !^^


Aber Kreuzfahrer und Wappenröcke, Kathedralen , Kapellen und Hierarchien die fast so kopiert wirken, daß Blizz ganz knapp um nen Rechtsstreit mit Rom drumrum kommt-clever, clever....


Najo...wenn man in Sturmgipfel/Ulduar/AQ/ZG etc... guckt, sieht man eh, daß Blizz überall schamlos klaut.


Verdorbene Welt für nen einfachen Pala wie mich...


----------

